# 100 mile fixed gear ride - Spring 2014



## Norry1 (2 Aug 2013)

I bought a Langster Classic a while ago and enjoyed riding it for shortish runs, but as it was set up almost like a track bike, it wasn't great for distance. My bro has fitted more standard drop bars, and brakes with hoods (rather than centre pull) and it is now fit to be ridden for longer stuff 

This may be old hat for you diehards, but I'd like to do a 100 miler on the fixed now. Anybody else fancy getting a Cyclechat Fixed Century ride sorted, or should I just go do a sportive on it?

Martin


----------



## HLaB (2 Aug 2013)

@totallyfixed talked about it a while ago. It'd have to be a very flat 100miles for my heavy Viking to have any chance of completing it UK daylight hours


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2013)

I don't think @totallyfixed has been on CycleChat for a while. It could be because he and dr_pink are busy doing TTs?


----------



## robgul (3 Aug 2013)

I rode about 70 miles on my fixed* across London and back a few weeks ago (London Sightseer Audax) ... my thighs took a week to recover !!

* 1980s Claud Butler 531 frame with chopped and flipped drop bars as bullhorns

... but I might be up for a 100 miler . . .

Rob


----------



## 1gearnoidea (3 Aug 2013)

I'm doing an 80-90 miler tomorrow with an avg of 4000ft of climbing...


----------



## Howard (3 Aug 2013)

I've ridden the Dunwich Dynamo fixed twice - 120 miles.

You could ease yourself into it with a fnrttc fixed?


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> @totallyfixed talked about it a while ago. It'd have to be a very flat 100miles for my heavy Viking to have any chance of completing it UK daylight hours


 
Yes I remember that, sounded like fun. I've recently done a 76 mile lumpy fixed ride down to Honeybourne, did half the ride back with the clubs medium paced vets group.


----------



## HLaB (5 Aug 2013)

dave r said:


> Yes I remember that, sounded like fun. I've recently done a 76 mile lumpy fixed ride down to Honeybourne, did half the ride back with the clubs medium paced vets group.


The most Ive done was 68 or something about there.


----------



## jim55 (5 Aug 2013)

iv got mine back on freewheel ,i need to negotiate a really steep slope downhill and a really tight turn at the same time on my commute and i tried it the other day and nearly fell off (well i saved it by leaning against a bollard),i have to bump up a few pavements and its just easier on freewheel.
i really dont get the zen like stuff that people mention about fixed,but i do find it easier to keep a more constant speed,


----------



## jazzkat (7 Aug 2013)

Sounds like an interesting idea. I've been meaning to up my fixed mileage a bit


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Aug 2013)

Me and pennine Paul have done a few +100 mile fixed rides. Much easier than on my Brompton that's for sure.


----------



## rb58 (11 Sep 2013)

If the ride is within easy reach of London, I'd be up for it. I've only done one century on my fixed, although this weekend's FNRttC could be the second if the weather forecast improves enough so I don't need mudguards (don't tell Simon I said that!)


----------



## Old Plodder (9 Oct 2013)

I once rode 140 miles on a fixed, around Essex & Herts from Kent. At the time I was used to riding 90+ in a day, so wasn't too taxing, though it was quite hilly.
(I reckon if you do regular miles on a fixed, you can go do a 100 miler.)


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Oct 2013)

We have some very good quiet 100 mile routes around here, been a bit preoccupied with other stuff recently, but would be happy to lead it if there was enough interest.


----------



## colly (29 Oct 2013)

I would be interested if it's not too much of a haul driving there and back.


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> We have some very good quiet 100 mile routes around here, been a bit preoccupied with other stuff recently, but would be happy to lead it if there was enough interest.



Sounds good to me


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Oct 2013)

colly said:


> I would be interested if it's not too much of a haul driving there and back.


Blimey colly, every weekend for the past 9 weeks we have been driving further than that to race up hills that only take a few minutes, bonkers, yes I know but a hundred mile fixed ride is worth travelling for and Dave will testify to the riding quality around these parts.
I think the ride should probably be done in Spring though when daylight is a bit longer.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Blimey colly, every weekend for the past 9 weeks we have been driving further than that to race up hills that only take a few minutes, bonkers, yes I know but a hundred mile fixed ride is worth travelling for and Dave will testify to the riding quality around these parts.
> I think the ride should probably be done in Spring though when daylight is a bit longer.



A spring ride sounds good


----------



## Norry1 (30 Oct 2013)

Yep Spring sounds good to me and happy to come over Rutland way


----------



## colly (30 Oct 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Blimey colly, every weekend for the past 9 weeks we have been driving further than that to race up hills that only take a few minutes, bonkers, yes I know but a hundred mile fixed ride is worth travelling for and Dave will testify to the riding quality around these parts.
> I think the ride should probably be done in Spring though when daylight is a bit longer.



 I don't know where you are. Besides riding 100 miles is good, driving 100 miles is a real dog.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2013)

colly said:


> I don't know where you are. Besides riding 100 miles is good, driving 100 miles is a real dog.


Rutland!

You could always cycle down, say hi, skip the ride itself, and cycle back ...


----------



## colly (30 Oct 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Rutland!
> 
> You could always cycle down, say hi, skip the ride itself, and cycle back ...


Oooo.........that sounds like a plan Col.


----------



## 4F (30 Oct 2013)

Yah sounds good to me


----------



## jazzkat (30 Oct 2013)

Rutlandshire in the spring? I've got relatives in Melton so I could crash out there. 
I'd be up for it. Put my name down


----------



## stevevw (31 Oct 2013)

Now I am having a year off of doing stupid long rides a 100 fixed sounds like fun. Just building up a winter fixed so will be ready when you are, mudguards and dynamo lights of course.

Another ride option would be the Double Dutch 200km Audax out of Huntingdon up to the Wash, Spalding and back to Huntingdon 125ish flat miles. I have ridden this three times geared and every time wished I was on the cog.


----------



## 4F (31 Oct 2013)

It would be good to see you again Steve, any ride around Rutland is a glorious ride.


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Nov 2013)

Bump, just because really, that and I enjoy planning routes. How cool would it be having a load of fixed riders doing the ton [as in distance, damn that would be some cadence], could well be a first on CC, wonder how many we can get? Interest so far:
4F
colly
jazzkat
stevevw
dave r
dr_pink
Self

7 already!


stevevw said:


> Now I am having a year off of doing stupid long rides a 100 fixed sounds like fun. Just building up a winter fixed so will be ready when you are, mudguards and dynamo lights of course.
> 
> Another ride option would be the Double Dutch 200km Audax out of Huntingdon up to the Wash, Spalding and back to Huntingdon 125ish flat miles. I have ridden this three times geared and every time wished I was on the cog.


Know this area very well, if you thought that was nice you really are in for a treat.


----------



## Norry1 (21 Nov 2013)

Ahem


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Nov 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Ahem


Oops! It was late.
Can a mod move this to informal rides under "100 mile fixed gear ride Spring 2014", thank you.


----------



## Norry1 (21 Nov 2013)

I believe RobGul was also interested.

I can probably transport a couple of riders from my neck of the woods.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Nov 2013)

It would seem that a fixed gear ride attracts more participants than a normal geared one, nearly 4 years ago now I organised my first forum ride for fixed gear and 4F was the only taker, I'm sure he will remember that in some detail .
Trying to get this moved as it is now an informal Cycle Chat ride, albeit fixed, is their a direct line to a mod or does one have to send a pm?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Trying to get this moved as it is now an informal Cycle Chat ride, albeit fixed, is their a direct line to a mod or does one have to send a pm?


Use the report link below your post, and explain what you want doing in the box which pops up.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Nov 2013)

*Rushes out to bike shed to weigh up fixie conversion options on son's 531 framed Raleigh Vittesse*

It's possible, and I like a challenge. I shall watch this thread with interest Steve


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Use the report link below your post, and explain what you want doing in the box which pops up.


Yep, done that, given a title, no one at home 


I like Skol said:


> *Rushes out to bike shed to weigh up fixie conversion options on son's 531 framed Raleigh Vittesse*
> 
> It's possible, and I like a challenge. I shall watch this thread with interest Steve



It's about time we did another, and what a way to kick off the season, I was wondering if there might be an invasion of northerners .


----------



## colly (23 Nov 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> I was wondering if there might be an invasion of northerners .


Aye lad an' I'll come along messen.


----------



## Norry1 (24 Nov 2013)

TF - feel free to start a new thread if you want and put a link to it from this one.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (24 Nov 2013)

Put me down as a possible,I'll have to price up train tickets,b and b etc
unless anyone wants to share petrol money from Manchester area and give us a lift,
I take it Oakham is going to be the nearest train station to the start of the ride?


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Nov 2013)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Put me down as a possible,I'll have to price up train tickets,b and b etc
> unless anyone wants to share petrol money from Manchester area and give us a lift,
> I take it Oakham is going to be the nearest train station to the start of the ride?


Yep. There are two train routes - either Manchester Pic - B'ham NS, change at B'ham NS and straight to Oakham (easiest route as only one change), or Manchester Pic - Sheffield, Shef - Leicester, Leic - Oakham. £42.80 off peak return or cheaper if you buy singles. We can look around for the best B&B prices in Oakham if you want.


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Nov 2013)

colly said:


> Aye lad an' I'll come along messen.


 A pardon then from them as comes from wrong side of pennines

To keep this going through the winter months let's have a bit about the bikes you are riding / hoping to ride. I may have another frame by then because the current Pearson I ride is alu and beginning to look the worse for wear, not surprising after almost 40,000 miles in some grim weather, hoping for a steel frame at some point. I will be riding a 75" gear, I certainly couldn't go much bigger around here although the route will be at the worst rolling with just a couple of hills requiring a bit of grinding.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Nov 2013)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Put me down as a possible......unless anyone wants to share petrol money from Manchester area and give us a lift,......?


If my plan comes together and I am not working on the chosen date then you will be welcome to a lift with me Paul. I have a rack for 4 bikes on the roof, just need to build a bike to qualify.



totallyfixed said:


> A pardon then from them as comes from wrong side of pennines
> 
> To keep this going through the winter months let's have a bit about the bikes you are riding / hoping to ride......



My plan is to build a matching wheel so I can convert THIS RALEIGH quickly and easily from fixed to geared as required. If I'm not mistaken then all I will need is a wheel and spare chain. This will mean I can whip off the rear derailleur and swap tyres over then I'm ready to roll? Am I missing anything here?


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2013)

My Pearson, its lost its black front mudguard after I broke it putting it in the car, back to silver, a little over six years old with about 20000 miles under the wheels, currently running 700cx25 tyres, 165 cranks and a 48x19 66inch gear, its in surprisingly good shape considering the hard use in all weathers I've put it through, I'm thinking about a steel framed home brew fixed as a replacement but not any time soon, I couldn't finance one.


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2013)

I like Skol said:


> If my plan comes together and I am not working on the chosen date then you will be welcome to a lift with me Paul. I have a rack for 4 bikes on the roof, just need to build a bike to qualify.
> 
> 
> 
> My plan is to build a matching wheel so I can convert THIS RALEIGH quickly and easily from fixed to geared as required. If I'm not mistaken then all I will need is a wheel and spare chain. This will mean I can whip off the rear derailleur and swap tyres over then I'm ready to roll? Am I missing anything here?



It would be a shame to butcher that for a fixed conversion, it looks glorious as is, I'd leave it alone and just enjoy it.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (25 Nov 2013)

I like Skol said:


> THIS RALEIGH[/URL] quickly and easily from fixed to geared as required. If I'm not mistaken then all I will need is a wheel and spare chain. This will mean I can whip off the rear derailleur and swap tyres over then I'm ready to roll? Am I missing anything here?



I have a campag track wheel that i bought that had
a crude painted rim,I put another rim on it,replaced one
of the cone nuts,just needs truing,possibly new balls
and regreasing (cant remember if i changed these
when i replaced the cone nut),it could do with a new
track nut on one side as there is a split in the washer,
works fine tho never slipped.
It's only gathering dust up in the attic,if you can put it
to use just let me know.


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Nov 2013)

On the Rutland thread a question has arisen from Colin who would like to know if gears can come along. I think this needs to be a democratic decision. My own view is that anyone on a geared bike might feel a tad uncomfortable and / or out of place among a bunch of fixed riders but not up to me..
It stands to reason [I hope] that any fixed rider contemplating riding 100 miles is going to be reasonably strong so the distance shouldn't in itself be a problem, as always it will be about pacing. Myself or dr_pink will set the pace which will be steady and aim to complete in 8 hours including stops, a bit longer if we are unlucky with punctures.
How does that sound?


----------



## colly (25 Nov 2013)

Sounds good to me TF. 

As for geared riders ? I'm easy. (as has been said to me before in my younger days)


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Nov 2013)

colly said:


> Sounds good to me TF.
> 
> As for geared riders ? *I'm easy. (as has been said to me before in my younger days)*



I still am, apparently


----------



## colly (26 Nov 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> I still am, apparently


It's a burden I know.


----------



## jazzkat (26 Nov 2013)

This is my steed for the day!





Currently on 48x18 (70inch).
Have you any provisional dates in mind? It'll be good to have an idea of when, to give us lazy, fair-weather cyclists  northern snow and ice bound riders chance to get some miles in

I have no great opinion either way on geared riders coming along, as long as they don't free wheel down the hills making "weeeeeeeeee!" noises while my legs spin off.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2013)

Mmm - I withdraw my question!

If you happen to be doing an 'open' ride at a time that suits me, I'll try and make it over for that.


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Nov 2013)

jazzkat said:


> This is my steed for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, given last year's weather I'm not into making dates this early except I had hoped to do it sometime in April. We have to wait until early January though because our race schedule doesn't come out until then.
I have just realised where you are from, good man making the trip down. The last time we were there was in Keswick on the hottest day of the year when dr_pink raced 100 miles...........in 4hrs 31 min, just sayin .


----------



## jazzkat (28 Nov 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Well, given last year's weather I'm not into making dates this early except I had hoped to do it sometime in April. We have to wait until early January though because our race schedule doesn't come out until then.
> I have just realised where you are from, good man making the trip down. The last time we were there was in Keswick on the hottest day of the year when dr_pink raced 100 miles...........in 4hrs 31 min, just sayin .


No probs, personally I'd prefer a little later, but hopefully we'll have a mild winter and I can get out and ramp the mileage up a bit. 
I have family in that part of the world so I'll make a weekend of it (assuming you are thinking of a weekend ride). 
That's a good average speed, was it all down hill


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> On the Rutland thread a question has arisen from Colin who would like to know if gears can come along. I think this needs to be a democratic decision. My own view is that anyone on a geared bike might feel a tad uncomfortable and / or out of place among a bunch of fixed riders but not up to me..
> It stands to reason [I hope] that any fixed rider contemplating riding 100 miles is going to be reasonably strong so the distance shouldn't in itself be a problem, as always it will be about pacing. Myself or dr_pink will set the pace which will be steady and aim to complete in 8 hours including stops, a bit longer if we are unlucky with punctures.
> How does that sound?



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Norry1 (29 Nov 2013)

I'd vote for Fixed and singlespeed only, but I won't cry if I get out-voted

8 hours including stops sounds good


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Nov 2013)

Any other views? IMO it should probably do what it says on the tin, which is a fixed gear ride. From past experience when everyone is riding fixed there is a great sense of all for one and one for all, plus a greater understanding of each others bikes.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Nov 2013)

I also vote for the 'fixed only' rule. For me that is the attraction to the ride and I am intending to build/convert a bike to fixed so I am entitled to come along.

Pennine Pauls kind offer of a wheel on loan means I will need very little, if anything, in the way of parts to make my intended bike into a fixed for the day (although I do intend to ride it a little bit before committing to a century ride!).


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Dec 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I also vote for the 'fixed only' rule. For me that is the attraction to the ride and I am intending to build/convert a bike to fixed so I am entitled to come along.
> 
> Pennine Pauls kind offer of a wheel on loan means I will need very little, if anything, in the way of parts to make my intended bike into a fixed for the day (*although I do intend to ride it a little bit* before committing to a century ride!).


Phew!


----------



## 4F (3 Dec 2013)

I will throw my cap in and say Fixed only, although I would consider letting the singlespeed crowd along as well


----------



## lilolee (3 Dec 2013)

As a singlespeed rider I would love to come along.


----------



## totallyfixed (3 Dec 2013)

4F said:


> I will throw my cap in and say Fixed only, although I would consider letting the singlespeed crowd along as well


Similar feelings, not sure about the crowd bit though.


lilolee said:


> As a singlespeed rider I would love to come along.


Can you not borrow a fixed rear wheel and discover the pain joy of riding 100 miles without stopping pedalling
[apart from cakes, naturally]?
I was also hoping that somewhere among the twenty odd thousand members there might be another female fixed rider to keep dr_pink company, but I have never heard of one outside the London LFGSS mob.


----------



## lilolee (3 Dec 2013)

SS for me as I have already had an accident and witnessed an hospitalization from a fizie on too steep a hill.


----------



## colly (3 Dec 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> I was also hoping that somewhere among the twenty odd thousand members there might be another female fixed rider to keep dr_pink company.



I'm sure with the right inducements one of the chaps could be called upon to wear a dress and a bonnet. What we need is a volunteer.


----------



## totallyfixed (3 Dec 2013)

colly said:


> I'm sure with the right inducements one of the chaps could be called upon to wear a dress and a bonnet. What we need is a volunteer.


Being as you thought of it............................


----------



## Smurfy (3 Dec 2013)

colly said:


> I'm sure with the right inducements one of the chaps could be called upon to wear a dress and a bonnet. What we need is a volunteer.


You're able to raid Mrs Colly's wardrobe, which gives you an instant advantage over me. And in any case, I'm not sure my legs are good for a fixed century.


----------



## Smurfy (3 Dec 2013)

Your size Colly?


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2013)

YellowTim said:


> And in any case, I'm not sure my legs are good for a fixed century.



I'm working on the legs, over 400 miles in November, over 70 miles so far in December, and no I'm not volenteering to wear a dress, it would look out of place with my beard.


----------



## colly (3 Dec 2013)

YellowTim said:


> I'm not sure my legs are good for a fixed century.



Plenty of time to prepare though.


----------



## Smurfy (3 Dec 2013)

colly said:


> Plenty of time to prepare though.


I'm still on 65", same as always. That's good for me up to about 65-70 miles at 75ft ascent per mile. I might not manage another 30-35 miles, unless it was a lot flatter (in which case I'd be wanting a bigger gear).


----------



## Smurfy (3 Dec 2013)

dave r said:


> I'm working on the legs, over 400 miles in November, over 70 miles so far in December, and no I'm not volenteering to wear a dress, it would look out of place with my beard.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/daseindesign/4933123301/


----------



## colly (3 Dec 2013)

YellowTim said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/daseindesign/4933123301/


It seems @dave r has been moonlighting again.


----------



## totallyfixed (3 Dec 2013)

colly said:


> It seems @dave r has been moonlighting again.



Tis obvious you have never met Dave, we have done a few rides together and I can honestly say that even using the most skillful make-up artist, he is never going to pass as a female..


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Dec 2013)

YellowTim said:


> I'm still on 65", same as always. That's good for me up to about 65-70 miles at 75ft ascent per mile. I might not manage another 30-35 miles, unless it was a lot flatter (in which case I'd be wanting a bigger gear).


Been mulling over this and I am fairly sure you would manage the ride. I'm not really into the numbers game except to give a distance on "Your ride today", so your 75ft of ascent per mile means nothing to me. However, I do know that when a group of people on fixed are riding together it is so different to anything else I have experienced.
I have ridden on a few occasions on fixed with several of those on this thread, one of whom is well into his sixties and I am confident we will all make it.
Rides of 50 - 70 miles [depending on terrain] are good preparation because over 100 miles the group will do the rest. I have no idea of your experience or anything else but if it was me I would try a rear sprocket with one less tooth and ride maybe 68" or 69" and see how that feels.
The 8 hours is not written in stone, and anyone struggling a bit towards the end will get a lot of help from the others. In my experience you are less likely to encounter testosterone fuelled / erratic riding with those on fixed because we have absolutely nothing to prove.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2013)

YellowTim said:


> I'm still on 65", same as always. That's good for me up to about 65-70 miles at 75ft ascent per mile. I might not manage another 30-35 miles, unless it was a lot flatter (in which case I'd be wanting a bigger gear).



I'm currently running 48x19 on 700cx25 with 165 cranks, that gives me a 66.6 inch gear, I find that a good compromise between climbing and speed on the flat.
For several years I ran 44x18 on 700cx28 with 165 cranks, that gave me a 65.4 inch gear, I went well on that though I did tend to spin out on the flat when I had a tail wind.

I use the rabbit gear calculator and run it outside the browser.

http://software.bareknucklebrigade.com/


----------



## Pennine-Paul (5 Dec 2013)

Is it just me that mashes a big gear then?
I currently ride 45/15 78.9" or 45/14 84.5"
I find anything lower than 70" way too spinny


----------



## 4F (5 Dec 2013)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Is it just me that mashes a big gear then?
> I currently ride 45/15 78.9" or 45/14 84.5"
> I find anything lower than 70" way too spinny



I tend to ride 48/18 70.2" most of the year but will as the mood / weather suits flip to 48/16 78"9. I don't think that even in the flatlands of Suffolk I would like to go higher than that.


----------



## colly (5 Dec 2013)

A frantic 44 x 18 for me which is a little over 64''. Weather permitting I'll try a 17 cog this weekend which would make it a whole 68'' 
Managing 45 x 14 would be hard on the old knees, let alone trying to crank that uphill.


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Dec 2013)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Is it just me that mashes a big gear then?
> I currently ride 45/15 78.9" or 45/14 84.5"
> I find anything lower than 70" way too spinny


Depends on how you look at it Paul, dr_pink and I did fossy's ride with you [still I think the leader as the wettest forum ride ever] and did notice you struggled a bit on the steeper bits [also the leader for the least friendly fixed ride ], but for racing TT's a strong rider would be looking at over 100". I have always been a "big gear" man for general riding and have been on a 75" gear for the last 40,000 miles. I wouldn't like to go higher than that because I want to be able to get up all the hills in these parts. I don't know about you but I also have long cranks - 175's, not usually recommended on fixed but I have no problem with them and it does make climbing a touch easier, though spinning is a bit harder.
As a very general rule you tend to get taller people riding bigger gears and longer cranks and the opposite for shorter folk. This isn't set in stone by any means but the law of physics with regard to levers agrees.
[it is why dave r twiddles a little gear with I suspect, short cranks ]


4F said:


> I tend to ride 48/18 70.2" most of the year but will as the mood / weather suits flip to 48/16 78"9. I don't think that even in the flatlands of Suffolk I would like to go higher than that.


That's a big step up , but then again you live in a funny place .
Edit just noticed in your post Dave that you do ride short cranks, blimey colly, you and Dave are going to be churning out some revs, waiting for us at the top of hills and the other way round on the downhills.


----------



## jazzkat (5 Dec 2013)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Is it just me that mashes a big gear then?
> I currently ride 45/15 78.9" or 45/14 84.5"
> I find anything lower than 70" way too spinny


I'm looking at trying a bigger gear sometime next year as it is a bit spinny. 
The problem I have is that I live half way up a very steep climb that I can only just get up with my current 48/18 set up (serious square pedalling, just to keep going forward!). It does mean that I'm spinning out at about 24mph, which in itself is no big problem, but I could easily push a bigger gear. If I go too big though I won't be able to ride my bike anywhere around here! Ok I know Oldham is hardly flat, but you don't have many really steep short hills like we get up here.
I'm quite interested to see how everyone does what they do on the gearing they have.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (5 Dec 2013)

I run 170 cranks,the highest ratio I've tried is 91" on my commute but I found it just a bit too hard up the two 10% hills i have to climb on the way home,one of my colleagues who is into pumping iron at the gym runs 50/13 on his commute.Most of my weekend rides I tend to avoid the really steep hills preferring rolling hills around the 5-10% mark


----------



## colly (5 Dec 2013)

So at a rough guess how many up hill feet will we be covering over 100 miles? What sort of gradients?


----------



## colly (5 Dec 2013)

Pennine-Paul said:


> 91" on my commute but I found it just a bit too hard up the two 10% hills



You reckon ??? Blimey.


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Dec 2013)

Well, the 2 toughest climbs I have done on fixed are 17% that went on a bit and a shorter one of nearly 20%, on the first one I was passed by an old lady on her bike who asked if I was ok as apparently I was doing a good imitation of a goldfish on dry land. On the 20% I did a lot of weaving, and I do mean a lot.


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Depends on how you look at it Paul, dr_pink and I did fossy's ride with you [still I think the leader as the wettest forum ride ever] and did notice you struggled a bit on the steeper bits [also the leader for the least friendly fixed ride ], but for racing TT's a strong rider would be looking at over 100". I have always been a "big gear" man for general riding and have been on a 75" gear for the last 40,000 miles. I wouldn't like to go higher than that because I want to be able to get up all the hills in these parts. I don't know about you but I also have long cranks - 175's, not usually recommended on fixed but I have no problem with them and it does make climbing a touch easier, though spinning is a bit harder.
> As a very general rule you tend to get taller people riding bigger gears and longer cranks and the opposite for shorter folk. This isn't set in stone by any means but the law of physics with regard to levers agrees.
> [it is why dave r twiddles a little gear with I suspect, short cranks ]
> 
> ...



How I go on the downhills tends to depend on the temperature on the day, as the temperature drops so does my ability spin, if it gets to freezing or below I can have problems with my right calf cramping up at high revs, on the climbs I'm slow and steady these days, don't expect me to romp away, I don't have the power in the legs I used to have, thats possibly age related, though having a chest full of stents probably doesn't help.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (6 Dec 2013)

I don't find it that much harder climbing hills at 78" compared to say 66" but descending is so much easier,I'll never be a spinner,I much prefer to grind everywhere, must be down to my long legs I reckon!


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Dec 2013)

colly said:


> A frantic 44 x 18 for me which is a little over 64''. Weather permitting I'll try a 17 cog this weekend which would make it a whole 68''
> Managing 45 x 14 would be hard on the old knees, let alone trying to crank that uphill.


From your post on "your ride today" I would say you are being a touch modest, 16 mph in the wind we had yesterday is very good, we were nowhere near that, barely averaging 14 mph.
Our plan is to do a ride of at least 50 miles once per week, building that up from the end of Feb to a minimum of 70 miles, in between we have a training agenda to fit in ready for the TT season.
If anyone wants to come over for a social ride over the next few weeks to get a feel for riding fixed in this area [the flatter bits!] you are very welcome.


----------



## Vikeonabike (17 Dec 2013)

Put my name down TF, was just telling my mate on today ride, I'd like to ride a fixed century!


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Dec 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> Put my name down TF, was just telling my mate on today ride, I'd like to ride a fixed century!


Good news! You still exist! How about doing the odd ride with us on fixed in the New Year? I might be building a new fixed as my Pearson is showing signs of stress in the frame, it's done over 40,000 miles now and it's an Alu frame and I am hankering after a nice steel one [hope dr_pink is reading this




]


----------



## Vikeonabike (19 Dec 2013)

Would be cool, I'm recovering from Bronchitis which has knocked me back a long way, hoping to pick up again now. First ride in 6 weeks was last Saturday in that 25mph Headwind and nearly killed myself!


----------



## totallyfixed (19 Dec 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> Would be cool, I'm recovering from Bronchitis which has knocked me back a long way, hoping to pick up again now. First ride in 6 weeks was last Saturday in that 25mph Headwind and nearly killed myself!


You have my sympathy, I am going into hospital this Monday for quite a serious procedure so won't really have much of a Christmas nor will I be riding a bike for a while.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> You have my sympathy, I am going into hospital this Monday for quite a serious procedure so won't really have much of a Christmas nor will I be riding a bike for a while.


Good luck with the operation, and I hope you make a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## jazzkat (19 Dec 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> You have my sympathy, I am going into hospital this Monday for quite a serious procedure so won't really have much of a Christmas nor will I be riding a bike for a while.


Good luck with the procedure, hope it all goes well.


----------



## Norry1 (19 Dec 2013)

Best wishes TF


----------



## Vikeonabike (20 Dec 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> You have my sympathy, I am going into hospital this Monday for quite a serious procedure so won't really have much of a Christmas nor will I be riding a bike for a while.


Leicester of Peterborough TF?


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Dec 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> Leicester of Peterborough TF?


Leicester, Glenfield.


----------



## jazzkat (20 Dec 2013)

My Dad had his triple heart bypass done at Glenfield - they were great.


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Dec 2013)

jazzkat said:


> My Dad had his triple heart bypass done at Glenfield - they were great.


I am hoping so, I have got the best man for it apparently, in at 0730, on the table at 9ish, then 4 hours allowed for the op, not looking forward to it. It will be the first time in many years I haven't been out on the bike on Christmas Day .


----------



## Vikeonabike (21 Dec 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Leicester, Glenfield.


Shan't be popping in with grapes then.. should have gone to Pottyborough. Hope you recover quickly matey


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> You have my sympathy, I am going into hospital this Monday for quite a serious procedure so won't really have much of a Christmas nor will I be riding a bike for a while.



I hope the OP goes well.


----------



## Poacher (22 Dec 2013)

Best of luck for the op. You _really_ need to be able to turn your head to check what's behind you. A mirror is not an acceptable option - especially with your looks! 
Seriously, all the best, try to make the best of your enforced inaction, and get back on the bike as soon as practicable.


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Dec 2013)

Poacher said:


> Best of luck for the op. You _really_ need to be able to turn your head to check what's behind you. A mirror is not an acceptable option - especially with your looks!
> Seriously, all the best, try to make the best of your enforced inaction, and get back on the bike as soon as practicable.


Thanks, but I guess those that know my situation from the car crash and my waiting for a shoulder op have probably got hold of the wrong end of the stick so to speak. I am going in for heart surgery, about 14 hours from now so we are both very nervous. On the plus side just done 60 miles and it was a good un, one to remember, will post it if time in "your ride today".


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Thanks, but I guess those that know my situation from the car crash and my waiting for a shoulder op have probably got hold of the wrong end of the stick so to speak. I am going in for heart surgery, about 14 hours from now so we are both very nervous. On the plus side just done 60 miles and it was a good un, one to remember, will post it if time in "your ride today".



I thought it was the shoulder, whats up with the ticker?


----------



## Poacher (22 Dec 2013)

Damn me! Sorry, TF. As you say, completely wrong end of the stick. Will be thinking of you and hoping all goes well.


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Dec 2013)

dave r said:


> I thought it was the shoulder, whats up with the ticker?


Been a problem for about 9 years now, I have a problem with Tachycardia [fast heart rate], condition is benign and not in itself dangerous but since the accident it has become more frequent, anyway to stop boring you all with this stuff they are going to fix it and also remove some ectopic cells I shouldn't have.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Been a problem for about 9 years now, I have a problem with Tachycardia [fast heart rate], condition is benign and not in itself dangerous but since the accident it has become more frequent, anyway to stop boring you all with this stuff they are going to fix it and also remove some ectopic cells I shouldn't have.


Good luck with that tf!

I think I could be heading the same way if my pulse doesn't settle down in the next year or two.


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Been a problem for about 9 years now, I have a problem with Tachycardia [fast heart rate], condition is benign and not in itself dangerous but since the accident it has become more frequent, anyway to stop boring you all with this stuff they are going to fix it and also remove some ectopic cells I shouldn't have.



Good luck with that, hope the op goes well.


----------



## jazzkat (22 Dec 2013)

Good luck @totallyfixed , you're going to the right place. Dad was told by quite a few people that Glenfield is the top place in the country for heart surgery.


----------



## dr_pink (25 Dec 2013)

Hello all, thanks for the good luck messages. TF is doing well, surgery went v well & much quicker than anticipated - surgeon confirmed his excellent reputation! 
TF was discharged that afternoon! I had to drive him home - think that was scarier than the op 
Biggest challenge now is making him rest... He's determined to get out on the bike today...
Happy Xmas all xxx


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2013)

Good news, glad it went well, rope him to a chair if you have to, but make him rest, best wishes to both of you for an excellent Xmas


----------



## ColinJ (25 Dec 2013)

Excellent news!

How about a compromise ride which allows Steve to keep his Christmas Day ride record intact ... Let him cycle to the end of the road and back? (Make sure that he isn't wearing adequate cycling clothing so he is too cold to go far!)


----------



## Howard Peter T (26 Dec 2013)

Uh I guess this is a good a place as anywhere...I'm contemplating visiting UK from Israel and lugging my Bianchi Pista with me. April 16 to May 6th...was looking at going from the wall to Kielder (or at least some of the way), along the wall, and from Ravenglass to Birker Fell, Ravenglass to Honister Pass and Honister Pass to Penrith, at a minimum...I could take my mountain bike but frankly I much more enjoy the fixie. Does my plan sound insane? Thanks


----------



## colly (26 Dec 2013)

Howard Peter T said:


> Uh I guess this is a good a place as anywhere...I'm contemplating visiting UK from Israel and lugging my Bianchi Pista with me. April 16 to May 6th...was looking at going from the wall to Kielder (or at least some of the way), along the wall, and from Ravenglass to Birker Fell, Ravenglass to Honister Pass and Honister Pass to Penrith, at a minimum...I could take my mountain bike but frankly I much more enjoy the fixie. Does my plan sound insane? Thanks


Hi. 

I'm assuming you will be riding on the road. There are some 'interesting' climbs around those parts so you would need to select a suitable gear. Other than that I can't see a problem. 
Cross country though ?? Deffo insane. 
Have you plotted any kind of route? If you have post it up and someone with local knowledge might be able to give you some good tips.
You might have more luck with relies by posting in 'Touring' or even 'General Cycling'


----------



## jazzkat (29 Dec 2013)

Howard Peter T said:


> Uh I guess this is a good a place as anywhere...I'm contemplating visiting UK from Israel and lugging my Bianchi Pista with me. April 16 to May 6th...was looking at going from the wall to Kielder (or at least some of the way), along the wall, and from Ravenglass to Birker Fell, Ravenglass to Honister Pass and Honister Pass to Penrith, at a minimum...I could take my mountain bike but frankly I much more enjoy the fixie. Does my plan sound insane? Thanks


Honister is very steep, to give you an idea how steep have a read of this
http://www.lakesroadclub.org.uk/events/the-fred-whitton-on-fixed/
You'll walk the climbs and when you get to the top you'll look at the state of the road and steepness and walk down the other side too!
I love the lakes passes and I love riding fixed, but imho the two don't mix very well (not if you want to enjoy it!)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Dec 2013)

jazzkat said:


> Honister is very steep, to give you an idea how steep have a read of this
> http://www.lakesroadclub.org.uk/events/the-fred-whitton-on-fixed/
> You'll walk the climbs and when you get to the top you'll look at the state of the road and steepness and walk down the other side too!
> I love the lakes passes and I love riding fixed, but imho the two don't mix very well (not if you want to enjoy it!)


What an interesting read, an inspiration not an off putter IMO.


----------



## colly (7 Jan 2014)

Fixed 100mile for spring................any date suggested yet?


----------



## totallyfixed (7 Jan 2014)

colly said:


> Fixed 100mile for spring................any date suggested yet?


Not as yet because I have a shoulder op to get through first and that is scheduled for sometime in March. If I recover quickly then I am going to say sometime in the second half of April. There is plenty of time for the weather to turn nasty before then which will mean some will not be able to get the miles in beforehand. I will give a couple of possible dates in 12 days time when we get the TT handbook, but will definitely aim for late April and at the latest the first week of May.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Not as yet because I have a shoulder op to get through first.


Good luck with that!

Has your pulse settled down now, post-op? (Mine has been a lot better the past few weeks, but I still have to be careful not to make hard efforts without a good warm up or my heart starts beating way too fast.)


----------



## totallyfixed (7 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Good luck with that!
> 
> Has your pulse settled down now, post-op? (Mine has been a lot better the past few weeks, but I still have to be careful not to make hard efforts without a good warm up or my heart starts beating way too fast.)


Completely recovered and then some! Resting pulse now in 30's and I am climbing hills better than ever [dr_pink rolling eyes] Took heart rate up to 170 ten days after op without any problems. Been doing physio every day to prepare for the shoulder op but can't have it done until March because I have to take aspirin for 6 weeks then they have to wait a further 7 or 8 weeks before operating after that, but looking good thanks.


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Jan 2014)

Not yet been given a date for shoulder op, but assuming it will be sometime in March I am going to provisionally say we will attempt the fixed ride in May and the earliest we can do is Sun 11th. With luck the weather will be good and the legs can come out.


----------



## colly (20 Jan 2014)

Had me worried for a while there. 
Mrs Colly has booked a cottage in the Peak District in May..........fortunately its the 23rd onward.


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2014)

That gives me a chance to get the legs better sorted, I'm very slow at the moment, I've done no training this winter, unfortunately I've been too busy, work before Xmas, no point trying to train when your knackered after a busy day, since Xmas I've been decorating the back bedroom, doing it in the evening after work.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jan 2014)

So long as you aren't swinging off that shoulder too soon you should be ok. I was off the bike two weeks and managed a 40 mile hilly ride just after a month. Glad the ticker is sorted.


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Jan 2014)

dave r said:


> That gives me a chance to get the legs better sorted, I'm very slow at the moment, I've done no training this winter, unfortunately I've been too busy, work before Xmas, no point trying to train when your knackered after a busy day, since Xmas I've been decorating the back bedroom, doing it in the evening after work.


Pah! you will be fine Dave, we have done a few rides together so I know your capabilities, the little diesel . Might be a good idea to log your longer fixed rides on here, I will put ours on. Another good reason for choosing this date is that dr_pink is racing a lumpy 100 mile TT the following weekend in North Norfolk.


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> So long as you aren't swinging off that shoulder too soon you should be ok. I was off the bike two weeks and managed a 40 mile hilly ride just after a month. Glad the ticker is sorted.


If I keep my present fitness up and continue to build before the op then get straight on the rollers post op with some kind of support rigged up for the shoulder, I'm hoping that will do it. My only worry is that climbing out of the saddle might be difficult. We shall see.


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> the little diesel .



I like that  not fast but just keeps going.  I've been posting in your ride today I'll keep doing it, rest weekend next weekend then the Guy Salmon ride on fixed.

http://www.sytner.co.uk/guy-salmon-...almon-jaguar-coventry-cycling-event-2014.aspx


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Jan 2014)

dave r said:


> I like that  not fast but just keeps going.  I've been posting in your ride today I'll keep doing it, rest weekend next weekend then the Guy Salmon ride on fixed.
> 
> http://www.sytner.co.uk/guy-salmon-...almon-jaguar-coventry-cycling-event-2014.aspx


I will have a word with the boss and see if she fancies coming over and doing that, I remember we thought about it last year but for whatever reason we didn't.


----------



## 4F (21 Jan 2014)

May 23 onwards would suit me better as well if we can be choosy


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Jan 2014)

4F said:


> May 23 onwards would suit me better as well if we can be choosy


It starts to get a bit tricky the later we leave it because the TT season is in full swing and doing a 100 mile fixed ride isn't ideal prep for a race the next day or even racing the previous day. I was hoping that by going for a date in May it might give everyone a bit more time to prepare etc. Is that a complete no no then?
Not heard from anyone else yet though I think Dave is ok with that.


----------



## colly (21 Jan 2014)

May is OK for me up _until _the 23rd. So Tony.................It's a done deal mate, sorry. 




4F said:


> May 23 onwards would suit me better as well if we can be choosy


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Jan 2014)

colly said:


> May is OK for me up _until _the 23rd. So Tony.................It's a done deal mate, sorry.


See, Colin can afford to do any date because of sheer numbers, in fact it would probably pay to choose an unpopular date! Us, we are a select band [I like the sound of that] and try to please everyone, often ending up pleasing no one. Come on 4F, you know you want to.


----------



## 4F (22 Jan 2014)

Hmmmm well after coming to a "compromise" with Mrs 4F to delay her celebrations with the phrase "yes you can go and play bikes with your online mates" I have the sign of approval for the 11th.  so no changing the date.....


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Jan 2014)

dave r said:


> I like that  not fast but just keeps going.  I've been posting in your ride today I'll keep doing it, rest weekend next weekend then the Guy Salmon ride on fixed.
> 
> http://www.sytner.co.uk/guy-salmon-...almon-jaguar-coventry-cycling-event-2014.aspx


Just to bring everyone up to date, I have been given the date for my shoulder op - 25th March so I think that will be fine as regards the ride, heck I am even thinking it might be possible to do Colin's ride 4 days after.
Regarding the ride that Dave has posted above, if the weather is reasonable it's likely we will come over and do that with you. Anyone else interested, gears or not?


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Just to bring everyone up to date, I have been given the date for my shoulder op - 25th March so I think that will be fine as regards the ride, heck I am even thinking it might be possible to do Colin's ride 4 days after.
> Regarding the ride that Dave has posted above, if the weather is reasonable it's likely we will come over and do that with you. Anyone else interested, gears or not?



Sounds good to me, the forecast at the moment is windy with showers.


----------



## Vikeonabike (3 Feb 2014)

Got 459 miles done in January, Need to get some longer rides in though!


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Feb 2014)

Vikeonabike said:


> Got 459 miles done in January, Need to get some longer rides in though!


How many of those were on fixed? Decent mileage though.


----------



## Vikeonabike (8 Feb 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> How many of those were on fixed? Decent mileage though.


Oh ye of little faith.. all of them.. Geared bike is in the garage in component parts!


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Feb 2014)

Bump.
Wondered how many of you are getting any decent mileages in. The wind has rather curtailed any longer rides but we have a couple of club reliability rides coming up over the next 2 weekends, one is 50 miles but we ride to the start and back again, so that adds 22 miles making 72. The other one is 75 miles and we will probably end up doing close to 80. Both are a good workout as we are always the only ones to ride fixed so keeping up with club riders on gears on the downhills is hard work.


Vikeonabike said:


> Oh ye of little faith.. all of them.. Geared bike is in the garage in component parts!


Never doubted it .


----------



## colly (10 Feb 2014)

Not getting many miles in at all sadly. 
50 something a week last Saturday and nothing since. However, the evenings or early mornings are looking a good bet for the next couple of weeks and next weekend should be OK for me too. 

Assuming the weather is not 'End of the World' stuff I'll be out a bit.


----------



## jazzkat (10 Feb 2014)

I've not been getting out much at all due to the wind and cold. Although I 'managed' a 72 miler a couple of weeks ago on my geared bike (including a trundle over Kirkstone pass).
It's been turbo trainer all the way at the moment. As soon as the weather gets better I'll be out more, especially as the days get longer.
Has a date been finalised yet?


----------



## 4F (10 Feb 2014)

Nothing of any distance but all commuting miles are fixed so about 100 a week on average


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Feb 2014)

jazzkat said:


> I've not been getting out much at all due to the wind and cold. Although I 'managed' a 72 miler a couple of weeks ago on my geared bike (including a trundle over Kirkstone pass).
> It's been turbo trainer all the way at the moment. As soon as the weather gets better I'll be out more, especially as the days get longer.
> Has a date been finalised yet?


11th May, if I change that date 4F will not be a happy teddy, and neither will teddy who will find himself in a corner.


----------



## jazzkat (11 Feb 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> 11th May, if I change that date 4F will not be a happy teddy, and neither will teddy who will find himself in a corner.



What time would you expect the ride to finish? I'm just thinking in terms of having to drive back 'oop north' that night as I'll be in work the following morning. I might be able to persuade my better half to pilot us back.


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Feb 2014)

I am assuming you will be staying down here the night before? Let me know if you need any help with that if you are. I think the latest we want to be away is 0900, but if we can make it any earlier so much the better, this will be dependent on everyone of course. I would hope to be back by 1700 give or take.
When we go up to your neck of the woods we went A1 and A66. I think I remember we did Keswick in about 3 hrs 15 mins. All being well it might even still be light when you get home.


----------



## jazzkat (12 Feb 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> I am assuming you will be staying down here the night before? Let me know if you need any help with that if you are. I think the latest we want to be away is 0900, but if we can make it any earlier so much the better, this will be dependent on everyone of course. I would hope to be back by 1700 give or take.
> When we go up to your neck of the woods we went A1 and A66. I think I remember we did Keswick in about 3 hrs 15 mins. All being well it might even still be light when you get home.


I've got family in Melton so I should be able to blag an overnight the night before. 
I'm in the South Lakes so A66 is a good bit out of my way. A1 is the usual and then cutting across the M62 and then onto the M6. Sometimes I head across country on the A500 and then north on the M6.
I was more concerned with staying awake driving home after 8 hours on the bike. 
I'm hoping to persuade my co-pilot to drive home!


----------



## jazzkat (22 Feb 2014)

Up until now most of my fixed rides have been 30 mile max. The biggest problem being that whichever way you go it's hard to do a route that doesn't have a few bloomin' big hills in the way. 
This isn't helped by me raising my gearing a bit (now on 48/16- 80inch). Anyhow, today I bit the bullet and despite the 20+mph winds did a rather lovely 68 miles. Yay - go me!
The route I took is here http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4068513 and is relatively flat apart from the big lump at 10 1/2 miles that nearly killed me and the rather larger but less steep lump at 20m. I was really flagging on the last 10miles - grovelling into the headwind, despite it being flat.

So what are you guys up to? Any big rides done or in the pipeline?
Only two months (and a bit) to go


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Feb 2014)

Not too bad, better than last year that's for sure, we did 81 miles at a quick pace last weekend that had me cramping for the last 15 miles. Tomorrow another reliability ride with Melton Olympic which in all will be over 70 miles, I think this will be tougher because of the strong wind forecast. As you have discovered a big gear fixed into the wind isn't easy. Why are you riding such a big gear up there?


----------



## jazzkat (22 Feb 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Not too bad, better than last year that's for sure, we did 81 miles at a quick pace last weekend that had me cramping for the last 15 miles. Tomorrow another reliability ride with Melton Olympic which in all will be over 70 miles, I think this will be tougher because of the strong wind forecast. As you have discovered a big gear fixed into the wind isn't easy. Why are you riding such a big gear up there?


It sounds like a bad forecast tomorrow, I'm going to wimp out.
Re the big gears - On my usual routes I just spin out way too soon and I've not had any problems on the hills. I know I'm way over-geared if I headed off to the mountains but on the rolling hills it's all good. I wouldn't go any bigger and I've got the 18t sprocket on the other side of the hub in case I need a bail out.


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Apr 2014)

Bump. Thought it best to warn everyone that the ride may be off, I say "may" because I go in for the shoulder op on Tuesday. The advice is that it will be 3 months before I can lift heavy objects [think about wrestling a fixed uphill], I can't do anything for at least one week and will be unable to drive for a minimum of 4 weeks. Without getting too graphic if they don't find anything else besides just having removing some bone, plus I make a miraculous recovery, it is possible the ride may be on. However I don't want to let anyone down so how would everyone feel if we put it back one month? Meanwhile I am working on something that will enable me to sit on the turbo / rollers asap.
Feel bad about this but I was a being a bit optomistic I guess, should have paid more attention to what @fossyant was saying.


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2014)

PS it's worth it in the long run, but you will be sore for about 18 months, not the three to six they say, as you are a fit active fella.

Use it as soon as possible, it will hurt. I was back on the bike for gentle stuff in two weeks, and did a hilly controlled ride after four weeks. Back to commuting after about seven, but it did not feel great for a very long time. I also had myofacial pain too, that eventually got addressed with some steroid injections. 

Thumbs up though, I would recommend getting it done. Just don't expect a fast recovery even though you are fit. It's our sport that causes the stress. My man bits know about this very much...


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2014)

Best of luck. You will start laughing at how badly you can get dressed.. You will need help at first. Be prepared though, you've beat some other crap fast, but it's a complicated joint. Do push the hospital physio though, explain your history... 

Chin up, it feels like shite after the stated recovery period, why, because you are fit and active. It gets better though... Takes time.. 

Best wishes mate. PM me if needed..


----------



## jazzkat (6 Apr 2014)

Best of luck, keep us all posted as to how it goes.


----------



## colly (6 Apr 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Bump. Thought it best to warn everyone that the ride may be off, I say "may" because I go in for the shoulder op on Tuesday. The advice is that it will be 3 months before I can lift heavy objects [think about wrestling a fixed uphill], I can't do anything for at least one week and will be unable to drive for a minimum of 4 weeks. Without getting too graphic if they don't find anything else besides just having removing some bone, plus I make a miraculous recovery, it is possible the ride may be on. However I don't want to let anyone down so how would everyone feel if we put it back one month? Meanwhile I am working on something that will enable me to sit on the turbo / rollers asap.
> Feel bad about this but I was a being a bit optomistic I guess, should have paid more attention to what @fossyant was saying.



Phew !! 
Don't feel bad about it, not on my account anyway. I haven't even looked at my bike since Feb or early March so if you *do* put it back I will be able to get some miles in before hand. 
I hope your op goes well and the recovery is sure and swift.


----------



## 4F (7 Apr 2014)

Hey Steve, hope the recovery goes well. I think putting it back would be best given you predicament.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Apr 2014)

4F said:


> Hey Steve, how the recovery goes well. I think putting it back would be best given you predicament.


THIS^^^

Don't endanger your recovery for us. In fact I haven't even started to prepare a fixed bike for this ride so any postponement won't be a problem for me (I was planning on bodging something up the night before then turning up and riding fixed for the first time on the day )


----------



## jazzkat (7 Apr 2014)

I like Skol said:


> turning up and riding fixed for the first time on the day


That would have been entertaining


----------



## I like Skol (7 Apr 2014)

jazzkat said:


> That would have been entertaining


It'll be fine, what could possibly go wrong????


----------



## dr_pink (8 Apr 2014)

A quick update... from today onwards TF will be known as *totallybroken... *for a while.. Surgery seems to have gone well. We hope to be home this evening...


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Apr 2014)

This is very embarrassing for me but [@4F, @jazzkat, @colly. @dave r, @fossyant, @Norry1, @Vikeonabike, @rb58, @robgul and any others still onboard] I seem to be making a miraculous recovery, even the Physios are baffled. I had surgery on the 8th April and the surgeon had to go in twice to take bone off my collar bone as well as shoulder. I will come clean and admit to riding my bike on day 5 after the op instead of the 3 to 4 weeks I was told it would take. On day 9 I did a comfortable geared 40 miler and felt great. There are still lots of things I cannot do in terms of full arm articulation but I'm working really hard on it and each day it gets better, just a bit weird being told by the health professionals to go easy when they are usually saying the opposite.
The upshot of all this is that I could still do the original date but will happily supply another later date if that suits others. If this is the case I will come up with another date over Easter.
Thanks for your patience, I am really looking forward to doing this now as I seem to have been given yet another lease of life.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> This is very embarrassing for me but [@4F, @jazzkat, @colly. @dave r, @fossyant, @Norry1, @Vikeonabike, @rb58, @robgul and any others still onboard] I seem to be making a miraculous recovery, even the Physios are baffled. I had surgery on the 8th April and the surgeon had to go in twice to take bone off my collar bone as well as shoulder. I will come clean and admit to riding my bike on day 5 after the op instead of the 3 to 4 weeks I was told it would take. On day 9 I did a comfortable geared 40 miler and felt great. There are still lots of things I cannot do in terms of full arm articulation but I'm working really hard on it and each day it gets better, just a bit weird being told by the health professionals to go easy when they are usually saying the opposite.
> The upshot of all this is that I could still do the original date but will happily supply another later date if that suits others. If this is the case I will come up with another date over Easter.
> Thanks for your patience, I am really looking forward to doing this now as I seem to have been given yet another lease of life.



Nice to hear of a quick recovery, what was the original date again?


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Apr 2014)

dave r said:


> Nice to hear of a quick recovery, what was the original date again?


11th May.


----------



## Norry1 (19 Apr 2014)

Great to hear that your recovery has been ..... speedy. Brilliant. 

I had a big off last weekend and it may be a week or so more before I'm back on the bike, so 11th May could be a bit tight for me. See what others think. I'm still really up for the ride - although I haven't ridden my fixed for ages


----------



## jazzkat (19 Apr 2014)

Good to hear that everything is going well. In my experience the health professionals always err on the side of caution, just listen to your body, it will tell you when you're over doing it!
I'm still ok with the original date.


----------



## colly (19 Apr 2014)

11th of May. OK well I read that last night and suddenly...................the old desire to get off my arse came back with a vengeance.
We all have spells where for one reason or another getting on the bike seems to be less attractive than looking at it or pretending it doesn't exist.
So come the 11th of May I will be along barring any unforseen mega-disasters.

I've even planned out my rides for the next three weeks to bring me up to speed, so to speak.


----------



## totallyfixed (19 Apr 2014)

I want to make this as inclusive as possible and not leave anyone out so I have no problem at all with putting it back a bit. The more we have the easier it will be. Will wait to hear from everyone before going firm on the date.


----------



## 4F (21 Apr 2014)

Hi Steve I am still ok with the original date. All I would say is don't overdo it too soon and listen to your body, if we need to put it back no problem.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Apr 2014)

4F said:


> Hi Steve I am still ok with the original date. All I would say is don't overdo it too soon and listen to your body, if we need to put it back no problem.


Yesterday I rode my fixed for the first time, only 22 miles and at an average of 15.2 mph, I think not too bad given the strength of the wind. I am getting better every day so [sorry @colly] I would like to go with the original date, 11th May, if I can get fit for then I'm sure everyone can. Look at it this way, the first ever CC fixed gear century. Epic!


----------



## jazzkat (22 Apr 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Yesterday I rode my fixed for the first time, only 22 miles and at an average of 15.2 mph, I think not too bad given the strength of the wind. I am getting better every day so [sorry @colly] I would like to go with the original date, 11th May, if I can get fit for then I'm sure everyone can. Look at it this way, the first ever CC fixed gear century. Epic!


Good news, on lots of levels!

Sounds like you'll be back to form in no time.


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Apr 2014)

32 miles today on fixed, building gradually but as I cannot honk out of the saddle yet I went up a 12% hill in the saddle on my 75" gear and before the top I was down to 1.6 mph .


----------



## colly (22 Apr 2014)

That's almost a track stand.................Well done that man.


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Apr 2014)

Barring bad weather, and I call that raining for more than 50% of the ride, or 20mph + winds, then the ride is on, confirmed so far:
Self
dr_pink
4F
colly
jazzcat
Need to hear from @Vikeonabike, @Norry1 , @dave r, @robgul , @rb58 , @stevevw , @Pennine-Paul , @I like Skol , @lilolee 
All of you have expressed an interest to do this ride so let us know if you are confirmed or not. As it stands at the moment I am probably the least ready, work to do!


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2014)

I'm in, and well done on the quick recovery, now I just need to find where I left my legs.


----------



## colly (25 Apr 2014)

I'll be there. 

I have found my legs already.........................just need a little work on them.


----------



## 4F (25 Apr 2014)

Looking forward to this


----------



## I like Skol (25 Apr 2014)

Sorry Steve, due to the uncertainty of the ride going ahead, me not doing a thing to build a fixed gear bike and the fact that in the meantime I have accepted an invite on THIS RIDE the following weekend I will have to bow out of this one. It's a shame because I would love to ride a fixed gear bike, I would love to go for a ride in your neck of the woods and I did quite enjoy the company of yourself and H last time we met. Maybe next time


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Apr 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Sorry Steve, due to the uncertainty of the ride going ahead, me not doing a thing to build a fixed gear bike and the fact that in the meantime I have accepted an invite on THIS RIDE the following weekend I will have to bow out of this one. It's a shame because I would love to ride a fixed gear bike, I would love to go for a ride in your neck of the woods and I did quite enjoy the company of yourself and H last time we met. Maybe next time


Not to worry, will probably run an all comers forum ride in September. Six of us now.


----------



## rb58 (26 Apr 2014)

Sorry not me. It's a FNRttC that weekend that I already committed to and I doubt I'll be recovered enough for this too.


----------



## jazzkat (26 Apr 2014)

I've been doing lots of geared miles recently so seeing as there's not too many weekends left, I'm going for a fixed ride tomorrow! 
Should be about 65 miles and 3100ft of climbing, hopefully I should stay relatively dry if you believe the BBC forecast.


----------



## colly (26 Apr 2014)

jazzkat said:


> I should stay relatively dry* if you believe the BBC forecast*.


----------



## jazzkat (26 Apr 2014)

colly said:


>


I think the key word is _relatively_, I might get away with just the wetsuit and I can leave the flippers and snorkel at home


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Apr 2014)

BBC forecast, pah! [virtual spit]. No rain here today yet forecast was all doom and gloom, we did 23 miles in the hills on fixed with a strong wind and I managed 16.4 mph average and could tolerate climbing out of the saddle, so looking promising.
If you believe the Met Office, this week is going to be a tad wet, but as I don't believe them so it will be dry, however, as I am never right and because I think it will be dry it will now be wet, so the Met Office is going to be correct after all .
Hope you are all keeping up .


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2014)

Good stuff with the progress. I got to 40 miles with some serious climbing, but on gears, in 4 weeks.


----------



## Norry1 (26 Apr 2014)

Fraid I can't say either way at the minute as I'm not back on the bike yet.

Martin


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Apr 2014)

Norry1 said:


> Fraid I can't say either way at the minute as I'm not back on the bike yet.
> 
> Martin


Fingers crossed then, because the more we have, the easier the ride becomes, for everyone.
77 miles today on gears checking out some of the route, written up in "Your ride today", or at least it will be, a few photos showing some of the route, which occurs to me I haven't told anyone yet .


----------



## totallyfixed (1 May 2014)

Comprehensive route detail:
About half a mile or less of A road.
I don't usually give that much away.
10 days to go

Out of 14 possibles / interested, confirmed so far
Self
dr_pink
4F
colly
dave r
jazzkat

Waiting to hear from a few on this thread. Get your new chains on now . I put a new one on a couple of days ago, considering I change a chain once a month [on all our bikes] you would think I could sleepwalk it, wrong! Split it too short, had to keep adding bits on, ended up with 2 joining links so ordered another because the shorter chain will fit dr_pink's bike. What a pratt.


----------



## jazzkat (1 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> I change a chain once a month [on all our bikes]


Crikey, I'm lucky if I get through one a year on any of my bikes! You've got me worried now, I'll have to go out and check it

I'm really looking forward to this ride. It'll be nice to ride somewhere different and such a beautiful part of the country. 
What's the plan with regard to food? Are we taking sandwiches or is there a planned cafe/feed stop? I don't go a bundle on gels etc, I prefer real food.

I'm travelling down on the Friday evening and I might not get access to the internet so I'll pm you- @totallyfixed , with my mobile number in case there are any last minute change of plans etc.

I'm going to change my gearing for this ride. I'm currently riding 79 inches and it's hard work up the steep stuff (especially the 15% hill that leads up to my house after a long ride!). Re-reading the previous posts it seems most of you are riding around a 70" gear. I'll probably go with this - not knowing about the terrain what do you reckon?

I've got plenty of miles in the legs and got a long ride planned for Monday, though it will be geared not fixed 
In my defence it will be hilly! A friend of mine is doing the Fred Whitton next week so myself and another mutual friend are doing this route as a warm up for him.
http://www.mapmyride.com/gb/ambleside-eng/lakeland-loop-route-15392834

10 days and counting


----------



## 4F (1 May 2014)

jazzkat said:


> I'm going to change my gearing for this ride. I'm currently riding 79 inches and it's hard work up the steep stuff (especially the 15% hill that leads up to my house after a long ride!). Re-reading the previous posts it seems most of you are riding around a 70" gear. I'll probably go with this - not knowing about the terrain what do you reckon?



I will be running 48 x 18 giving me 72" Anything in that range will be fine as at best it will be rolling rather than any steep stuff


----------



## I like Skol (1 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> considering I change a chain once a month





jazzkat said:


> Crikey, I'm lucky if I get through one a year on any of my bikes! You've got me worried now, I'll have to go out and check it


I think he means that due to the size of the bike fleet at least one of them requires a new chain during a typical month, not that his bike needs a new chain every month.....


----------



## totallyfixed (1 May 2014)

jazzkat said:


> Crikey, I'm lucky if I get through one a year on any of my bikes! You've got me worried now, I'll have to go out and check it
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this ride. It'll be nice to ride somewhere different and such a beautiful part of the country.
> What's the plan with regard to food? Are we taking sandwiches or is there a planned cafe/feed stop? I don't go a bundle on gels etc, I prefer real food.
> ...





4F said:


> I will be running 48 x 18 giving me 72" Anything in that range will be fine as at best it will be rolling rather than any steep stuff


.


----------



## totallyfixed (1 May 2014)

Cafe stop at half way. Possible further stop at 80 miles ish depending on time. I'm on 75" so shoulder had better be ok by then or I'm walking on a couple of hills.


----------



## jazzkat (1 May 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I think he means that due to the size of the bike fleet at least one of them requires a new chain during a typical month, not that his bike needs a new chain every month.....


Duur! yes that makes sense now



totallyfixed said:


> Cafe stop at half way. Possible further stop at 80 miles ish depending on time. I'm on 75" so shoulder had better be ok by then or I'm walking on a couple of hills.


Sounds good to me. I might just come down to 75" then. I hate spinning down hill and would rather work harder going up.


----------



## robgul (2 May 2014)

I've lost track of all this - where/when/time would be useful ... or tell me where to find the info!

Rob


----------



## totallyfixed (2 May 2014)

robgul said:


> I've lost track of all this - where/when/time would be useful ... or tell me where to find the info!
> 
> Rob


Start Oakham [railway station east side]
Sunday 11th May, start time to be decided but as early as everyone can make it. To be discussed.


----------



## robgul (2 May 2014)

Ah - thanks ... leading the club run that day so it'll have to be next time

Rob


----------



## Norry1 (4 May 2014)

Looks like I definitely won't make it. 

Had my first ride today since my off 3 weeks ago. Muscles are still very tight and pullling - and painful when I put any power down. Think it will be a few more weeks before I am anywhere near back to normal.

Big shame, I really wanted to do this one.


----------



## totallyfixed (4 May 2014)

Ok, I hereby declare I am fit enough to do this ride. We did 80 miles on fixed today on much of the route, we took it relatively easy at an average of 15.1 mph. It's a cracking ride so anyone that can't make it will be missing out, sorry @Norry1 .


----------



## jazzkat (4 May 2014)

Great news!
I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## totallyfixed (6 May 2014)

As I have not heard anything to the contrary, I have to assume now that it is just going to be the 6 of us. I'm watching the forecast as I type this and all I can say is that I'm glad the ride isn't on Saturday, although that could change. It certainly looks unsettled and looking at the jet stream my best guess would be for west / south westerly winds with showers, but not particularly cold. Update each night.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> As I have not heard anything to the contrary, I have to assume now that it is just going to be the 6 of us. I'm watching the forecast as I type this and all I can say is that I'm glad the ride isn't on Saturday, although that could change. It certainly looks unsettled and looking at the jet stream my best guess would be for west / south westerly winds with showers, but not particularly cold. Update each night.



Do we know what time we're starting?


----------



## colly (6 May 2014)

Just watched the weather on tv too. Doesn't look too brilliant

On the other hand.......................it will still be OK. Probably


----------



## totallyfixed (6 May 2014)

dave r said:


> Do we know what time we're starting?


I would suggest 0830, certainly I would prefer to be on the road before 0900, however for those with the furthest to travel I would like to hear what you think.


colly said:


> Just watched the weather on tv too. Doesn't look too brilliant
> 
> On the other hand.......................it will still be OK. Probably


If the weather looks too bad for the 100, still happy to run some kind of ride. @jazzkat is travelling down on Friday evening so I would presume would have to base his decision on the forecast early Friday unless he is intending to visit his relatives anyway?
For anyone who does make the journey, we will plan something whatever the weather.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> I would suggest 0830, certainly I would prefer to be on the road before 0900, however for those with the furthest to travel I would like to hear what you think.
> 
> If the weather looks too bad for the 100, still happy to run some kind of ride. @jazzkat is travelling down on Friday evening so I would presume would have to base his decision on the forecast early Friday unless he is intending to visit his relatives anyway?
> For anyone who does make the journey, we will plan something whatever the weather.




8:30 is OK by me, out the house about 7, keeping my fingers crossed with weather


----------



## 4F (7 May 2014)

8:30 is fine with me Looks as though it will be a bit blowy but I am game on for whatever we decide to do.


----------



## jazzkat (7 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> I would suggest 0830, certainly I would prefer to be on the road before 0900, however for those with the furthest to travel I would like to hear what you think.
> 
> If the weather looks too bad for the 100, still happy to run some kind of ride. @jazzkat is travelling down on Friday evening so I would presume would have to base his decision on the forecast early Friday unless he is intending to visit his relatives anyway?
> For anyone who does make the journey, we will plan something whatever the weather.


8:30 is fine by me. I'm still coming down to see my relatives so I'll still be down there.
I'm not bothered about the weather, it's only water (oh and a bit of wind).


----------



## totallyfixed (7 May 2014)

jazzkat said:


> 8:30 is fine by me. I'm still coming down to see my relatives so I'll still be down there.
> I'm not bothered about the weather, it's only water (oh and a bit of wind).


If I had to choose, the one direction I would not want the wind to be coming from is NW [Cumbria] because there will be 30 miles of block headwind at the tail end of the ride. Guess what the forecast is predicting .
Not a problem on gears but climbing back into Rutland with 90 miles in the legs on fixed is a different story.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> If I had to choose, the one direction I would not want the wind to be coming from is NW [Cumbria] because there will be 30 miles of block headwind at the tail end of the ride. Guess what the forecast is predicting .
> Not a problem on gears but climbing back into Rutland with 90 miles in the legs on fixed is a different story.



It sounds like we could be sorting the men from the boy's Sunday


----------



## totallyfixed (8 May 2014)

dave r said:


> It sounds like we could be sorting the men from the boy's Sunday


You may have to explain yourself to a certain other person who is riding with us .


----------



## 4F (8 May 2014)

Have we decided on a meeting point Steve ? Railway station as usual ?


----------



## dave r (8 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> You may have to explain yourself to a certain other person who is riding with us .


----------



## totallyfixed (8 May 2014)

4F said:


> Have we decided on a meeting point Steve ? Railway station as usual ?


Yep, same as always, you and Dave have been before, jazzkat will also know his way around, just @colly who worryingly has been a bit quiet for a while.


----------



## colly (8 May 2014)

Just sitting quietly in the corner. 
I reckon a bit over 2 hours for me to get there, straight down the A1. 
I was getting my back sorted out earlier this week after getting it all banjaxed on Monday. I seem OK now so............. I'll be there.


----------



## totallyfixed (8 May 2014)

colly said:


> Just sitting quietly in the corner.
> I reckon a bit over 2 hours for me to get there, straight down the A1.
> I was getting my back sorted out earlier this week after getting it all banjaxed on Monday. I seem OK now so............. I'll be there.


Takes us 1 hour 45 mins to get to Shipley. From where you leave the A1 on the B668 it is 12 mins to Oakham, when you reach the roundabout on the Oakham bypass go straight on, in 600m [past the school on the right] there are what appears to be 3 right turns close together, take the 3rd one, that is Station road. Just before the station on the right is the road to park on. The thing you will notice when you enter Rutland of the A1 is how quiet the roads suddenly become .
Looking forward to seeing you.
Still debating as to whether this is a shorts or longs day. Kites are optional.


----------



## totallyfixed (8 May 2014)

PS, sure you can find us this time Dave or are you going sightseeing down the M1? [private joke].


----------



## dave r (8 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> PS, sure you can find us this time Dave or are you going sightseeing down the M1? [private joke].



I should be OK provided I don't hit roadworks, perhaps I'll put a car sat nav in my letter to Santa this year?


----------



## totallyfixed (8 May 2014)

dave r said:


> I should be OK provided I don't hit roadworks, perhaps I'll put a car sat nav in my letter to Santa this year?


Hope that wasn't a hint!
For the record, this ride will not [at least on my part] involve SatNav or maps, it is all in my head so no gp whatsit files or whatever they are called. Every forum ride I have been on that has involved following a SatNav has got us lost, so for my emergency backup I will be using Cardmin, blows Garmin out of the water.


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Every forum ride I have been on that has involved following a SatNav has got us lost, so for my emergency backup I will be using Cardmin, blows Garmin out of the water.


_*Ahem!*_ 

I admit that I have taken a wrong turn once or twice when using my Garmin but I always spot it within about 30 seconds.*** I think I have done over 20,000 km using my Garmin now and the only times I got lost were when I switched it off and improvised a different route.





*** Yes, other riders spotted my one navigational mistake on the recent Glasson Dock ride before I did, but I would have spotted it a few seconds later if they hadn't!


----------



## dave r (9 May 2014)

My Pearson has had a clean and a fettle, my car has had its fluids checked, tyre pressures done and fuel put in, I've just got to load the car and I'm ready to roll.


----------



## totallyfixed (9 May 2014)

dave r said:


> My Pearson has had a clean and a fettle, my car has had its fluids checked, tyre pressures done and fuel put in, I've just got to load the car and I'm ready to roll.


Map?


----------



## dave r (9 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Map?



In my head


----------



## jazzkat (10 May 2014)

I'm in sunny Melton! The bike is all clean and good to go, I'm just hoping I haven't left something at home that I need! See you all bright and early on Sunday


----------



## dave r (10 May 2014)

jazzkat said:


> I'm in sunny Melton! The bike is all clean and good to go, I'm just hoping I haven't left something at home that I need! See you all bright and early on Sunday



Saturday morn in Coventry and the sunshine is of the liquid variety, its p****** down


----------



## totallyfixed (10 May 2014)

jazzkat said:


> I'm in sunny Melton! The bike is all clean and good to go, I'm just hoping I haven't left something at home that I need! See you all bright and early on Sunday


I have heard it called a lot of things but never that! Not to worry if you have forgotten anything, our garage is more like a bike shop.


dave r said:


> Saturday morn in Coventry and the sunshine is of the liquid variety, its p****** down


Not great here either but not raining at the moment, the wind however.....


----------



## colly (10 May 2014)

All set for tomorrow apart from knowing what yo wear. I'll stick a selection in the car and see how the day starts. Shorts or longs?


----------



## dave r (10 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> I have heard it called a lot of things but never that! Not to worry if you have forgotten anything, our garage is more like a bike shop.
> 
> Not great here either but not raining at the moment, the wind however.....



Cleared up after an hour, been dry since but very windy.


----------



## dave r (10 May 2014)

colly said:


> All set for tomorrow apart from knowing what yo wear. I'll stick a selection in the car and see how the day starts. Shorts or longs?



I'm going for longs plus waterproof overshoes.


----------



## 4F (10 May 2014)

Bike all fettled and ready to go. I am going to chuck a variety of clothing in the car and decide in the morning. Looking like shorts and overshoes at the moment....


----------



## totallyfixed (10 May 2014)

I think it's going to be my old thin longs, saves energy over a long day, not that this is going to be a long day eh chaps . I'm betting this is going to be a tad slower after the cafe stop.


----------



## dave r (10 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> I think it's going to be my old thin longs, saves energy over a long day, not that this is going to be a long day eh chaps . I'm betting this is going to be a tad slower after the cafe stop.



I used to like the way the club rides used to start speeding up about 5 miles from the cafe stop  , I'm expecting a long day, tomorrows dinner is already in the oven, as I'm out all day the eldest is taking his mum out for the day, so the chicken is in the oven now and will be served up cold tomorrow night.


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2014)

I hope you all have a great day out and that the weather is kind to you!

(See you next Saturday in Meriden, Dave. )


----------



## totallyfixed (10 May 2014)

Safe journey to everyone and see you all in the morning.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2014)

Raining in Coventry


----------



## colly (11 May 2014)

8.06 Oakham. Raining softly. Was stair rods 15 mins ago.


----------



## totallyfixed (11 May 2014)

I'm not going to prattle on too much as others will want to contribute. We woke up to the sound of wind and rain against the window and as I don't sleep too well at the moment it didn't bode well, on top of that dr_pink woke up yesterday with a sore throat. Not looking good.
The most difficult decision was what to wear, but one thing for sure, waterproofs featured prominently. We met everyone at the station, all present and correct and depressingly cheerful given the weather. Smiles would turn to the odd grimace before the end.
Through the village of Exton about 7 miles in





This was a case of several clothing changes throughout the day. I have no idea how much climbing was done but I think it was significant





20 something miles in, rainjackets off and Colly is under his namesake, well nearly





Er, more hills





Oncoming traffic, there wasn't a great deal of the motorised variety





And so into Cambridgeshire where the landscape is more arable and open to some tough headwinds





12 miles to the cafe with more hills into the wind





Graffham Water cafe stop and our fixed steeds





Into Oundle, 80 miles, yes that is sunshine!





Another quick coffee and cake on it's way





9 miles to go and the heavens open, this was one of the wetter ones





Topping the last hill, 6 to go





This banana was yellow at the start





And so to the finish back at the station, 108 miles done in far from easy conditions. Thank you, stalwarts all 
and great riding companions




Epic!


----------



## dave r (11 May 2014)

Not the easiest ride I've done and the weather could have been better, but the company was good and the roads were quiet and it was a good day on the bike, thanks to all it was nice to meet fellow cycle chatter's and a big thank you to Steve for organizing it. 
I think rule 9 applied today and we all now qualify as badasses.


----------



## colly (11 May 2014)

I got back about 90 mins ago.

Many thanks to Steve and Dr Pink for organising and showing us some of the delights of Rutland. A great ride with great company to make the miles slip past, if not easily, then at lease enjoyably. No massive hill but LOTS of smaller steep ones.
Definitely looking forward to the next one, in sunshine and without the almost permanent headwind.

I have it down as 108 miles with 4750 ft of climbing. 

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2625568
http://app.strava.com/activities/140070247/overview


----------



## 4F (11 May 2014)

Epic ride with great company. Cheers all.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2014)

Scenes from the cafe stop


----------



## HLaB (11 May 2014)

Fair play to you all, I was out in East Northamptonshire this morning and times it was rank although it wasn't as bad as forecast or as gusty as yesterday.


----------



## jazzkat (11 May 2014)

Just got back home.
What a great ride! I make no apologies for repeating what the others have said, it was a brilliant day with great company, superb countryside and the biggest cups of coffee ever!
I look forward to the next one and meeting up with you folks again.
Thanks everyone for a superb day.


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2014)

Excellent! 

If you do an unfixed one next year, without the wind and rain, I'll join you for it ... 

PS Looking a wee bit tired there colly!


----------



## colly (12 May 2014)

PS Looking a wee bit tired there colly! 

It's wind blast !


----------



## totallyfixed (12 May 2014)

HLaB said:


> Fair play to you all, I was out in East Northamptonshire this morning and times it was rank although it wasn't as bad as forecast or as gusty as yesterday.


Well of course not, we collected them for you! 
Shoulder is fine this morning and legs are fine, in fact it doesn't even feel as if we did a ride yesterday, I'm sure that will change as the day goes on.
Currently driving up to Lancashire to get dr pink's new tt bike so 3 hours of misery


----------



## 4F (12 May 2014)

A few of the better shots I got














From left to right dr_pink, totallyfixed, dave r, jazzkat. colly.


----------



## I like Skol (12 May 2014)

4F said:


> View attachment 44872


There seems to be a few Charge Spoon saddles in that shot. I think two in the front row and maybe two at the back? If I'm right then they are indeed a popular saddle with long distance riders and incredibly cheap at under £20.


----------



## 4F (12 May 2014)

I like Skol said:


> There seems to be a few Charge Spoon saddles in that shot. I think two in the front row and maybe two at the back? If I'm right then they are indeed a popular saddle with long distance riders and incredibly cheap at under £20.



Yep think you are right, the spoon is my saddle of choice (front left). I noted that Colly's bike (middle front row) had a Brooks  and apart from jazzkats bike (back right) the rest look like spoons


----------



## colly (12 May 2014)

4F said:


> I noted that Colly's bike (middle front row) had a Brooks


I looks a little like a Brooks but it isn't. I'm not sure who the maker is but it's Italian and has a small insert saying 'Regal' on the back.

I do have Brooks but although it's comfortable it's heavier than the rest of the bike put together. So I stopped using it.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Well of course not, we collected them for you!
> Shoulder is fine this morning and legs are fine, in fact it doesn't even feel as if we did a ride yesterday, I'm sure that will change as the day goes on.
> Currently driving up to Lancashire to get dr pink's new tt bike so 3 hours of misery



Front of my thighs are aching slightly have been all day, both this morning and tonight my a*** complained when I plonked it on the saddle, but stopped complaining after about 200 yards, strangely my eyes have been a little gritty most of the day, I've been a little tired and have had the munchies most of the day.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2014)

I like Skol said:


> There seems to be a few Charge Spoon saddles in that shot. I think two in the front row and maybe two at the back? If I'm right then they are indeed a popular saddle with long distance riders and incredibly cheap at under £20.



I'm riding on a charge spoon, very comfortable but some people can't get on with them for some reason.


----------



## dr_pink (12 May 2014)

I tried to post my photos but couldn't get it to work so TF's about to post them for me! - one of @dave r's small coffee & a couple from the top of THAT hill... 

Thanks all for a lovely day. Great company & great ride. 
PS sorry for being such an un ladylike snotty mess (no change there then...)

PPS I ride a charge saddle on that bike cos it's got pink on it...


----------



## totallyfixed (12 May 2014)

Just back from The Fell bike shop in Whalley, Lancashire, very tired now but at least dr_pink is grinning like the proverbial cat in the county she comes from.
Here are some of her photos the first is one of Dave with his small coffee which I personally think is a cracking photo. The next 2 [for a small fee the others will not be published], are of the stupidly steep hill which dr_pink helpfully went up first to record the pain. Where is @colly going?
I should make it clear that Dave is in fact normal size [well, nearly]















I think we will claim a first for Cycle Chat. To qualify for this ride in the future you will have to be as mad as a box of frogs.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2014)

Cracking photo's, the one of me with my coffee has gone straight on facebook, when he first gave it to me I wasn't sure whether I was suposed to drink it or swim in it


----------



## colly (13 May 2014)

@totallyfixed. Helen noted that her frame and mine were similar. Mine has LA 9195 stamped on and it's an LA Cycles frame made in January 1995 and sold through JC Cycles in Coventry. Made up by this man:http://customcycleframes.blogspot.com/

http://www.leecoopercycles.webs.com/


----------



## dave r (13 May 2014)

colly said:


> @totallyfixed. Helen noted that her frame and mine were similar. Mine has LA 9195 stamped on and it's an LA Cycles frame made in January 1995 and sold through JC Cycles in Coventry. Made up by this man:
> 
> http://www.leecoopercycles.webs.com/



JC Cycles was at 220 Earlsdon Avenue Earlsdon Coventry, the shop is not there any more, closed sometime ago when John retired, unfortunately I lost track of John when he retired, He was riding with the Rugby Wednesday Riders the last I heard, I lived in Broomfield Road at the time just round the corner from the shop.

http://coventry.cylex-uk.co.uk/map/earlsdon avenue north.html

Edit I remember his full name was John Cresswell


----------



## jongooligan (16 May 2014)

Any chance of the next one being somewhere flat? I can't ride fixed downhill, it hurts like buggery. Goole springs to mind or maybe Donny or York, which have better train connections.


----------



## totallyfixed (16 May 2014)

colly said:


> @totallyfixed. Helen noted that her frame and mine were similar. Mine has LA 9195 stamped on and it's an LA Cycles frame made in January 1995 and sold through JC Cycles in Coventry. Made up by this man:
> 
> http://www.leecoopercycles.webs.com/


Apologies @colly , been a hectic week, Helen is trying to get rid of her cold after driving to Whalley to pick up her new TT bike on Monday which we tested last night as she was away on a conference Tue / Wed. I have been fitting three 11 x 23 cassettes to different wheels so in the event of a puncture [tubs] on the North Norfolk 100 the gears will be easily tuned after I have made my notes!
I know you will all wish her luck tomorrow, going to be hot and she hasn't done any training for over a week now, 17 other women to beat, this is going to be tough as it is the slowest 100 course there is.
Will take a look at the pink fixed on Sunday.


----------



## colly (16 May 2014)

jongooligan said:


> Any chance of the next one being somewhere flat? I can't ride fixed downhill, it hurts like buggery. Goole springs to mind or maybe Donny or York, which have better train connections.



I could, that's COULD organise a flattish fixed 100 out of east Leeds. Maybe from Garforth Station if train connections are needed.
If there is interest I'll see about a route.


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2014)

colly said:


> I could, that's COULD organise a flattish fixed 100 out of east Leeds. Maybe from Garforth Station if train connections are needed.
> If there is interest I'll see about a route.


I was planning to organise a joint fixed and unfixed century forum ride from Garforth. It would seem a bit pointless to do that if you aim to do a fixed-only ride from there at about the same time. Mind you, I suppose I could organise a freehub-only ride over the same route ...


----------



## totallyfixed (16 May 2014)

Never done a flat 100, even @ColinJ 's flat 100 we did on fixed 2 years ago definitely wasn't flat. Not sure I could cope with the boredom of never getting out of the saddle, I'm sorry for you @jongooligan but riding fixed is an all round experience, same as riding any bike but with a twist, can you elaborate on your problem? How long have you been riding fixed?


----------



## colly (16 May 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I was planning to organise a joint fixed and unfixed century forum ride from Garforth. It would seem a bit pointless to do that if you aim to do a fixed-only ride from there at about the same time. Mind you, I suppose I could organise a freehub-only ride over the same route ...



Nah do it together.  
I had a quick dabble just now and thought maybe a route taking in the Humber Bridge might be nice. It would probably be more than 100 though. 110 possibly 120 if main roads are to be avoided. It IS flat though so perhaps that would still be OK.

Edit: I think one route came out at 128 miles and something like 2000ft of hills. 

Well when I say hills...................


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2014)

The area colly is talking about really is flat. One of the biggest climbs I did on a 100 km ride out there was the bridge over a motorway! The Humber Bridge is an interesting idea ...

I had a 125 km loop planned - north, east and south of Garforth, but I'm sure it would be possible to get it up to an imperial century or double metric by heading further east. I will also play about with ideas, but that will have to wait a week until I have access to my laptop again.


----------



## 4F (17 May 2014)

I'm game, never ridden that part of the world before


----------



## jazzkat (17 May 2014)

4F said:


> I'm game, never ridden that part of the world before


Me too.
For whoever books the weather, can we have less character building wind this time? 
Pretty please


----------



## 4F (17 May 2014)

jazzkat said:


> Me too.
> For whoever books the weather, can we have less character building wind this time?
> Pretty please


A bit drier would be nice as well


----------



## jongooligan (17 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Never done a flat 100, even @ColinJ 's flat 100 we did on fixed 2 years ago definitely wasn't flat. Not sure I could cope with the boredom of never getting out of the saddle, I'm sorry for you @jongooligan but riding fixed is an all round experience, same as riding any bike but with a twist, can you elaborate on your problem? How long have you been riding fixed?



Riding fixed a lot when I was young on the flat then not at all for 25 years and now intermittently but only on the flat. Got a Bianchi Pista that I bought of a bloke in Co. Durham that had a 62" gear on it. I'm OK going uphill but feel like I'm going to dislocate my hips when I'm going downhill.

It was just a thought anyway. I'm happy enough riding it on my own when I come down to the flatlands to visit my family.


----------



## totallyfixed (17 May 2014)

jongooligan said:


> Riding fixed a lot when I was young on the flat then not at all for 25 years and now intermittently but only on the flat. Got a Bianchi Pista that I bought of a bloke in Co. Durham that had a 62" gear on it. I'm OK going uphill but feel like I'm going to dislocate my hips when I'm going downhill.
> 
> It was just a thought anyway. I'm happy enough riding it on my own when I come down to the flatlands to visit my family.


Blimey! No wonder, your legs must be whirring faster than a whirring thing going downhill.


----------



## totallyfixed (17 May 2014)

4F said:


> A bit drier would be nice as well


So, you think heading to Yorkshire will solve that..........


----------



## jazzkat (18 May 2014)

4F said:


> A bit drier would be nice as well


I thought we were pretty lucky with the rain, it was only that last 'proper' downpour that got us wet.
Although living where I do I guess I'm used to it 


totallyfixed said:


> So, you think heading to Yorkshire will solve that..........


That's called optimism, that is.


----------



## 1gearnoidea (10 Jun 2014)

Is another 100 miler on the cards..if so I'm in, just done an 80 miler club run and managed fine..in hilly Yorkshire'


----------

